# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Πρόβλημα με πρέσσα ισιώματος μαλλιων

## stauroskan

Καλησπερα σας,

Εχω μια πρεσα ισιωματος μαλλιων η οποια ξαφνικα σταματησε να δουλευει. Μηπως ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να εχει καει??? Ανεβασα και φωτογραφιες. Γραφει σε δυο σημεια ενα natural safe kai ena live safe. Τωρα δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτα ακριβως... Υπεθεσα οτι μπορει να ειναι για την ασφαλεια και να εχει καει η αντισταση μετα απο το natural safe. Παντως σορρυ που ειμαι τοσο ασχετος....

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Master Sat

Αυτα συνηθος καινε αντισταση....

----------


## stauroskan

ποια τις εχω μετρησει ολες τις αντιστασεις με το πολυμετρο αλλα ολες δειχνουν οκ. αν κ με προβληματιζει γιατι οταν ακουμπαω τους ακροδεκτες δεν βγαζει αμεσως ενδειξη κ συνηθως η ενδειξη που θα βγαλει παιζει στην τιμη

----------


## street

πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις εντελώς τς αντιστάσεις απ το κύκλωμα και μετά μέτρα αν έχουν συνέχεια , έλεγξε και το θερμιστορ , εκείνα τα καλωδιακια που είναι συνδεμένα  πάνω στο πλακετακι ελέγχου και γράφει NTC καταλήγουν εκεί ...

----------


## stauroskan

για το θερμιστορ... γινεται να μην αναβει καν ουτε το λαμπακι κ να φταιει το θερμιστορ??? Επισης πως γινεται ελεγχος της καλης λειτουργιας του θερμιστορ??? Παντως τις αντιστασεις θα τις δοκιμαζω μια μια γιατι ειναι πολλες να τις βγαλω ολες.

----------


## duomax03

Προφανώς αυτή τη συσκευή την έχεις σε σημείο που υπάρχει έντονη υγρασία ( π.χ. μπάνιο ) και υπάρχουν μύκητες στον αέρα με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει η πιθανότητα στις νησίδες της πλακέτας να αναπτυχθούν παρασιτογόνοι οργανισμοί που προκαλούν οξειδώσεις. Οι «ψυχρές κολλήσεις» που δημιουργούνται διακόπτουν το κύκλωμα  και προκαλούν διαρροές. 

  Με μια πρώτη ματιά βλέπω ότι έχεις ψυχρές κολλήσεις στα σημεία που σου κυκλώνω και προαιρετικά άλλαξε και την αντίσταση εκκίνησης των 475 Ω.

check_points.JPG

----------


## Αποστόλης1

... και λόγω της υψηλής θερμοκρασίας στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής πολλαπλασιάζονται ανεξέλεγκτα.

----------

